# petrol cap won't pop open.



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

The cap won't open using button on the center console, nor will the boot pop open, I had to use the manual release cord in the boot to get fuel in, the only thing I did was take the stereo out to check the esp button was plugged in as it's not lighting up, plugged the rear windscreen button into the loom for the esp button to see if that switch activated the esp, I didn't I assume they are simple on off gate switches so didn't think this would hurt the car. The rear heated window switch worked fine when plugged into the esp but the esp dash light didn't come on, I'm thinking the bulb is broken other been removed on purpose to hide a fault. :x

Anyway that's a different story.

Anyone have any clues why these buttons are not functioning?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

close the doors and lock the car,, then open again,, this works for me


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> close the doors and lock the car,, then open again,, this works for me


Worked, why thank you sir  if only all my problems could be solved this way


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Mine did this last week. I read that if you press the unlock button twice it cures it, and it worked for me


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

brian1978 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > close the doors and lock the car,, then open again,, this works for me
> ...


pheeew !!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

DDcrash said:


> Mine did this last week. I read that if you press the unlock button twice it cures it, and it worked for me


Yea I thought I had broke something, rather relieved now. Just the headlight aliens to sort and the esp button and I'll be sorted.


----------



## Rogellio (Oct 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> close the doors and lock the car,, then open again,, this works for me


Roddy, thanks, that did the trick for me on 12/15/2013!
Was ready to take the switch apart, but your solution was much easier.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't know why they do this, it happened once and never returned.

Because TT I suppose.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I stopped for fuel once and my button for the flap wouldn't work. I used the manual release in the boot. Later on I discovered the button only works with the key in the ignition. :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i found this out one afternoon in N France,, torrential rain and with 10 miles showing,,, was ready to go and buy set of allen keys , locking the door I heard all the clicks and just had brain wave to try it again,, :lol: hey presto,,,, actually I found / realised that if you do not lock / unlock the doors it always happens, just that you don't often use a full tank of gas without locking the doors at least once !! ( well you do when you are coming home from Gibralter in 2 days !! :roll: ),, I always tank up..


----------



## tangapants (Oct 10, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> I stopped for fuel once and my button for the flap wouldn't work. I used the manual release in the boot. Later on I discovered the button only works with the key in the ignition. :roll:


Thats not true for me, button works without key in ignition.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Might be a roadster thing? My roof would have been down at the time probably.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Might be a roadster thing? My roof would have been down at the time probably.


Yea, checked mine earlier, works ok with keys out, as you say, maybe it's to prevent theft of fuel if you park up with the hood down.

And to roddy, if it ever does stick don't start dismantling the thing using allen keys, you can pop it manually by pulling a cord behind a flap in the boot, it's under where the cap is.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> Might be a roadster thing? My roof would have been down at the time probably.


Mine works without the keys as well, strange.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

when I bought mine I needed to fill her up....I think I spent about half hour looking for how to open the petrol cap haha such a girl lol

J
xx


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

Lollypop86 said:


> when I bought mine I needed to fill her up....I think I spent about half hour looking for how to open the petrol cap haha such a girl lol
> 
> J
> xx


I took a good while to find the windscreen washer filler!  Had to google it in the end.... :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

brian1978 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Might be a roadster thing? My roof would have been down at the time probably.
> ...


mmm, thanxz I will remember that !! :wink: ( it may well work without the key in the ignition, but it wont open, by the button, if you have not locked and reopened the doors since last fill up,,,,,,,,,, I think :lol: )


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oak said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > when I bought mine I needed to fill her up....I think I spent about half hour looking for how to open the petrol cap haha such a girl lol
> ...


Ha ha funny how you know where everything is on one car, get a different one and its like"er dum dum where is it" lol

this has happened to me this morning so I'll see if this reset works 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

just done it and it worked thanks guys this is a useful thread lol

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mine works with the key out


----------

